# meeting people



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

When Buddy was a puppy, I use to walk him past the high school at lunchtime. The kids did not hestitate to ask if they could pat him. He got lots of pats and attention. It was a for me, a good way to socialize him. He soon realized that if he stayed still and calm, that he got more pats. I felt that it was easier than socializing him n a store. If his behaviour was not acceptable, I could just walk him away without disrupting a store or people.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I think going to a pet store to practice is a great idea because you'll run into people who understand what you're going through. You'd be surprised at how willing people are to help! You can just walk around the store and practice obedience drills and then if you see someone interested in Kenzie you could ask them if they'll practice polite greetings with her. Just tell them what you want them to do and I'm sure they'd be happy to comply. . Do they offer polite greeting classes at any of the training places near you? At one of my training center every so often they'll have an hour polite greeting class where we all tether our dogs to the wall and basically do a lap around the room greeting each dog and only petting/treating when the dog sits calmly. Its great practice (even though no so much for my Oliver - he was much more concerned with mommy leaving him than people trying to come up to greet him :doh. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

We always to tell Callie to sit, when we get home from somewhere before we pet her. So starting in our own house. To help with greeting people, strangers we do the same thing and practice at Lowe's or Hone Depot or local feed stores. Not all the stores do it but you can always call and ask! She has been so much better!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> Any ideas? I'm wondering if taking her somewhere busy like a grocery store parking lot or pet store and just doing some basic obedience with her with lots of people around would help. But what about the inevitable person that wants to pet her?


Just stop them before they get too close, and explain that you're working on having her greet people politely. My young dog is very exciteable too, and I did a lot of work with him at places like outdoor shopping plazas. When someone would approach and want to say hello, I'd always ask if they had a moment to help me out, and said that if they were in a hurry not to worry about it. If they had a minute or two, I'd explain what I wanted them to do, so he wasn't ever rewarded for behaving inappropriately.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

gldnboys said:


> Just stop them before they get too close, and explain that you're working on having her greet people politely. My young dog is very exciteable too, and I did a lot of work with him at places like outdoor shopping plazas. When someone would approach and want to say hello, I'd always ask if they had a moment to help me out, and said that if they were in a hurry not to worry about it. If they had a minute or two, I'd explain what I wanted them to do, so he wasn't ever rewarded for behaving inappropriately.


I think that's where I've gone wrong with Kenzie. When someone has wanted to pet her, I felt bad having them wait for her to calm down (which could take a while!), so I would just warn them she will jump and when they said that's okay (they all do ), I just let her go. Really, it's totally my fault for letting her get rewarded for jumping for almost 2 years.
Maybe I should get a neighbor or someone I know to sit through the painfully slow process of approaching her with her being calm so she knows what is expected before taking her out in public. The funny thing is, at home with me, she never gets to jump!


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

If you're having trouble saying no to people, then trying it with friends and family members first would definitely be helpful; that way at least she'll learn what it is she's supposed to be doing. Sometimes the element of surprise is what throws them off, though, since it's all the more exciting when someone *new* (which, of course, is the most exciting thing ever) approaches them out of nowhere! 

Honestly though, I've found that 99% of people* are more than happy to cooperate when I take the time to explain what I'm doing and why. (This is why you have to stop them before they get too close - it gives you the chance to talk to people without worrying about what your dog is doing in the meantime. BTW, I would recommend teaching her to sit patiently and wait while all of this is going on.... Reward her periodically for being a good girl.) 

If they say they don't mind the jumping, just tell them that YOU really don't want her doing it, though, and make sure you follow through.

*As for the remaining 1%: even if you go to all this trouble, you may encounter the occasional doofus who insists on trying to "sabotage" your training. Don't let them! Remove yourself and your dog from the situation, if necessary - just turn and walk away.


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

I plan on going to a pet store after our next vaccinations. I find the puppy's behavior less challenging than the people greeting him. So many people bend down and get overly excited, allowing pups to jump all over them. At a pet store you are more likely to come across people who understand you are trying to train.... That the pup should be sitting, still, and patient before receiving a petting reward


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm having the same problems woth Teddy. Although I did socialize him very early to lots of kids and people . He just jumps up and bites their clothes and shoelaces. I make him sit, which he does and then they pet him and he jumps up.
I found that pet stores are worse in some ways because people that come in there have dogs and they say they don't care if he jumps. The people that work there are pretty good but they pet him after he jumps too. I'm feeling like Im going to ask everyone to ignore him.
We have our dog trainer coming over tomorrow to help me with an outing around people. So we shall see what works.


----------

